# 305 hard reset



## cazloco (Apr 6, 2005)

My Edge wouldn't turn on a while back and a friend grabbed it and did a "hard reset" and then it worked. Now it's not turning on again and my friend is not around to help. 

What is the sequence for a hard reset on the Garmin Edge 305?

Thanks

Caz


----------



## rsato1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Press the power + mode + reset buttons simultaneously.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Here is the entire reset options from Garmin's website:

```
Garmin Edge Reset

Power + Lap = hardware (hold 10 sec)
Mode + Lap = software (hold 10 sec)
Lap + Start/Stop = data purge (hold 10 sec)
```


----------

